# Classic Weightlifters From Around The World



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## jojo58 (Nov 22, 2015)

**** spotters! let me crush these glute ham raises!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 22, 2015)

Good find, gonna have to check these out on my computer instead of my phone. 

Z has been digging around in the archives. I was wondering why you smelled like attic dust


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 22, 2015)

holy smokes! 320lb power lunges! FTW


----------



## stonetag (Nov 22, 2015)

I know AAS was around by some of the dates on the vids, I get curious as to what extent.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## mickems (Nov 22, 2015)

stonetag said:


> I know AAS was around by some of the dates on the vids, I get curious as to what extent.



Me too. I know from reading, a lot of those old school guys shunned aas when it started to first emerge. I wonder how many of then soon started to turn to the "darkside" when seeing the results.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)

Ad some of your own







[/IMG]


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice thread Z. 

As for the AAS, I've read some stories on the early '60s at York Barbell, where they were experimenting with Dbol. 15-20mg a day is what they noted was a sweet spot for gains without major sides. 

The pharmacology was at a whole different level by the mid 70s as it is now. 

I'd love to know what the Soviets where doing in the '60s and '70s.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's a cool thread to check out if you have the time to check it out lately, bump.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Here's a cool thread to check out if you have the time to check it out lately, bump.



We’re all fully booked. Nobody has time to watch YouTube.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> We’re all fully booked. Nobody has time to watch YouTube.



Youre right, if it doesnt involve covid19 or a new member its worthless around here lately


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

The man... the myth... the legend... Anotoliy Pisarenko


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

And you can't talk about Oly lifting witht mentioning Vardanian.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 9, 2020)

Click it again to see it on youtube


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 10, 2020)

One of my favorite lifters...  Wonder what he'll do at the next Olympics?


----------

